# Meerforelle in Schweden???



## Blauortsand (29. Juni 2004)

Will da gerne mal `nen Tripp hin machen könnt Ihr mir da nen paar Tipps geben in welcher Region was geht und zu welcher Jahreszeit Hochsaison ist???


----------



## Broder (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*

Hi,
in Schweden ist es ja noch ein Tick kälter als bei uns so ne halbe Jahreszeit vielleicht schoh.
Insofern ....Petri


----------



## THD (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*

Blekinge ist bekannt für Mefo-s

Angabe aus "Angeln in Blekinge"
Januar sehr gut
Februar gut
März und April sehr gut
Mai gut
August gut
September sehr gut

Mindestmaß: 50 cm

Schonzeiten:
Küste: 15.9.-31.12.
Süßwasser: 1.10.-31.12.

Grüße THD


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*



> September sehr gut



Das würde schon mal passen - vielen Dank soweit ! Haste es selber schon mal da in der Region probiert?


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*

Jelle, Jelle, Jelle !!!
Frag doch einfach mich.
Wenn du öfters mal auf meine Seite schaust, wirst du feststellen, das ab und zu ein Schwedenbericht bei mir auftaucht.
Hier kann ich dich denn an die Leute weiter vermitteln. Die wohnen auch noch bei uns in der Nähe.

Sven


----------



## havkat (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*

Moin BOS!

Skåne! (Schonen)
Mein Lieblingsrevier ist die Kommune Österlen. Die Reviere östlich von Ystad. Immer anne Küste lang und wo´s beliebt aufschlagen.
Sehr viele kleinere aber sehr produktive Flüsse und Küsten mit hervorragenden Aufwuchs, - u. Jagdbedindungen = Hohe Durchschnittsgewichte, vmtl. die höchsten in der Ostsee. (Das gilt auch für die Blekingeküste)

Ein paar Ecken:

Kåseberga
Sandhammaren
Tobisvik
Baskemölla
Vik
Kivik
Stenshuved

Das sind aber nur Peilmarken.
Reviere zum Fingerlecken und zwar jede Menge. 
Immer wech vom großen Haufen. 

Die Winterfischerei auf kapitale Überspringer ist sehr wetterabhängig und zeitaufwendig, aber wenn´s schnackelt....... 
Das Frühjahr ist die beste Zeit. Aber das Timing ist dort sehr wichtig!

Lange, kalte Winter und ein Trip Mitte März kann jede Menge Fisch bringen, allerdings sind dann neun von zehn Fischen graue Hungerhaken.
Im nächsten Jahr kann der März alles bringen.......... oder die ersten Maiwochen. 

Im Herbst ziehen die gefärbten Hochzeiter zu den Laichgewässern (und zwar jede Menge). Nich meine Veranstaltung.

Ach ja! In der Gegend liegt ´ne kleine Ortschaft mit so´n komischen Namen.

Gladsax oder so ähnlich.  :q


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*

@All

Danke soweit!!! :m  :m  :m 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Gotland und Meerforellenfischerei???

@Nordangler 
wir sehen uns ja am Donnerstag!

@havkat
Warts Du den schon mal im September drüben? Ich habe so im Web das als eine der Topzeiten rausgelesen! Sind die meisten Fische dort schon gefärbt im September!!!


----------



## havkat (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*

Viele Gefärbte.

Die Tommarpsån z.B. schliesst schon am 31. August. Generell sehr frühe (vernünftige) Schonzeiten im Süsswasser.
Dann sollte man sie, zumindest dort weil sie an den Küsten entlangziehen, auch im Meer in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*

@havkat
Sind sie nicht immer beim auf- oder absteigen oder kurz davor oder danach? Ich will natürlich auf gar keinen Fall bis zum Hals in gefärbten Meerforellen stehen am schönsten ist mit Sicherheit, nur die blanken wohlgenährten Fische abzugreifen keine Frage!!! Mich wundert halt nur , dass fast alle Links zu Blekinge mit Mitte August bis Ende september als eine der besten Zeiten auf Meerforelle werben aber das waren natürlich hauptsächlich kommerzielle Internetseiten!!!
Ich werde mir Deinen Erfahrungswert zu Herzen nehmen es wäre für mich auf jedenfall eine arge Entäuschung überwiegend Braune zu fangen vielleicht breche ich auch früher auf Blanke oder später auf die dicken fetten Überspringer auf mal schauen aufjedenfall werde ich noch mal was weiter forschen!


----------



## peter II (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*

#c ich bin seit 8 Jahren immer ab Mitte August in Schweden. Da gibt es hervorragende Badebedingungen. Habe allerdings an der Westküste weder Meerforellen noch Meerforellenangler gesehen....


----------



## havkat (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*

@BOS

Behalte im Winter, also ab 1. Januar, per Compi (gesegnet sei das Internet ) die Wassertemps und Wind/Wetter im Auge.

Die Ostsee ist dort oben um einiges süsser als an vielen anderen Küstenstrecken. Dort haben die Überspringer auch bei kaltem Wasser mehr Appetit, da ihnen die Kombination "salzig und kalt" dort oben nicht so auf den Magen schlagen kann.

Wenn du einen Versuch auf große Winterblanke starten willst, empfehle ich mal Kåseberga.
Längerer auflandiger Wind und "nicht ganz" so leichtes Gerät, wie du es sonst verwendest.  
Große Wobbler und weite Würfe. Mann braucht (kann!) dort kaum waten und starke Fische sind bei den genannten, sehr günstigen aber seeeeehr rauhen Bedingungen sonst kaum zu beherrschen, geschweige denn zu landen.
Bei schwedischen Anglern sind, in der Jahreszeit, kräftige 11ft Ruten mit Ambassadeur und Geflochtener nicht unüblich.

Wenn man mal mitbekommt, was dort mitunter für Fische gefangen werden (oder man selbst mal eine am Band hat ), weiß man warum.

Als schwedische Fausregel für Ü80er im Winter gilt:

Die Schnur muss wie eine Wäscheleine zwischen den Wellenkämmen hängen.

Zieh dich warm an!


----------



## Blauortsand (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*



> Zieh dich warm an!



Keiner kann solange im Winter im Wasser stehen wie ich und dass ohne Handschuhe!
Danke mal wieder für die höchstinterressanten Tipps!!!


----------



## Haeck (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner kann solange im Winter im Wasser stehen wie ich und dass ohne Handschuhe



mh, jelle, jelle nu hat der löwe wieder gebrüllt   

mfg

haeck


----------



## Blauortsand (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*



> mh, jelle, jelle nu hat der löwe wieder gebrüllt



Ist ja nur so ein bisschen aufwärmen für die Überspringers!


----------



## detlefb (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle in Schweden???*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner kann solange im Winter im Wasser stehen wie ich und dass ohne Handschuhe!



Stimmt!!!! Jelle hat häufig  nen Toaster (Mefo) an der Schnur, da gibt es es keine kalten Finger    :m


----------

